# how to root a samsung gravity smart



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

i need to get rid of the bloat apps that came with the phone to free up memory, but everything i've read on rooting the phone has been confusing to me. i've been told i need to download drivers...but from where? and that the phone needs to be connected to the computer in charge only mode...not sure how to do that. all help appreciated.


----------



## DConrad2010 (Feb 11, 2010)

You should be able to find the drivers from Samsung's website. just enter the model in the search feature of the support page and you should get what you need.


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

the only thing samsung offers at "support" is user manuals...i searched the pdf user manual, there is nothing there that will help me root the phone...any other ideas? thank you for the suggestion...it was a good one, but samsung isn't very helpful


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Search xda forums for your phone. From there that site will tell you how to root your phone.


----------



## DConrad2010 (Feb 11, 2010)

They don't help you to root the phone,they supply the drivers for you to install on your PC to connect your phone via USB


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

They have many informative pages on your phone and how too's on rooting and flashing multiple Roms. They are there to help. Use them.


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

thank you...will have a look at xda forums...i really REALLY need to clear some memory on my phone


----------

